# Bambini invisibili



## Miciolidia (16 Giugno 2009)

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/06/se...re-des-hommes/sicurezza-terre-des-hommes.html





http://www.terredeshommes.it/bambiniinvisibili.php


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2009)

la sapevo
ci siamo imbarbariti!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Giugno 2009)

micè , cazzarola, una bella notizia così tanto per no??


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

L'assistenza ospedaliera andrebbe assicurata... ma della registrazione all'anagrafe non ne sono certa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'assistenza ospedaliera andrebbe assicurata... ma della registrazione all'anagrafe non ne sono certa.


_Secondo la definizione della Convenzione sono "bambini" (il termine inglese "children", in realtà, andrebbe tradotto in "bambini e adolescenti") gli individui di età inferiore ai 18 anni *(art. 1),* il cui interesse deve essere tenuto in primaria considerazione in ogni circostanza *(art. 3). *_

_Tutela il diritto alla vita *(art. 6),* nonché il diritto alla salute e alla possibilità di beneficiare del servizio sanitario* (art. 24),* il diritto di esprimere la propria opinione *(art. 12)* e ad essere informati *(art. 13).*_

_*I bambini hanno diritto al nome, tramite la registrazione all'anagrafe subito dopo la nascita, nonché alla nazionalità* *(art.7),* hanno il diritto di avere un'istruzione *(art. 28 e 29),* quello di giocare *(art. 31)* e quello di essere tutelati da tutte le forme di sfruttamento e di abuso *(art. 34).*_

http://www.unicef.it/flex/cm/pages/ServeBLOB.php/L/IT/IDPagina/51


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> _Secondo la definizione della Convenzione sono "bambini" (il termine inglese "children", in realtà, andrebbe tradotto in "bambini e adolescenti") gli individui di età inferiore ai 18 anni *(art. 1),* il cui interesse deve essere tenuto in primaria considerazione in ogni circostanza *(art. 3). *_
> 
> _Tutela il diritto alla vita *(art. 6),* nonché il diritto alla salute e alla possibilità di beneficiare del servizio sanitario* (art. 24),* il diritto di esprimere la propria opinione *(art. 12)* e ad essere informati *(art. 13).*_
> 
> ...



Quale nazionalita'?

Certo se fanno come qua sai che sforzo... la nazionalita' e' quella dei genitori e' tutti insieme vengono rispediti a casa loro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quale nazionalita'?
> 
> Certo se fanno come qua sai che sforzo... la nazionalita' e' quella dei genitori e' tutti insieme vengono rispediti a casa loro.


 Dipende dalla legislazione nazionale.
Sia del Paese dove si nasce sia del Paese della nazionalità dei genitori.
In Italia è in automatico la nazionalità dei genitori.


----------



## Lettrice (17 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende dalla legislazione nazionale.
> Sia del Paese dove si nasce sia del Paese della nazionalità dei genitori.
> In Italia è in automatico la nazionalità dei genitori.


Ma a quel punto si deve andare all'ambasciata anzi consolato come ho dovuto fare io per registrare Sbarella... sono un po' lomma ma non capisco cosa c'entri l'anagrafe della nazione ospite


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma a quel punto si deve andare all'ambasciata anzi consolato come ho dovuto fare io per registrare Sbarella... sono un po' lomma ma non capisco cosa c'entri l'anagrafe della nazione ospite


Dipende dal Paese.
In Italia la registrazione dovrebbe essere fatta all'anagrafe italiana e poi, col certificato di nascita, recarsi alla propria ambasciata (o al consolato).


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

sentite, io voglio che una creatura di qualunque nazionalità sia e in qualunque momento, e in ogni dove, se mandata su questa cazzo di terra, le si  vengano riconosciuti tutti i diritti e doveri di cittadina del mondo.

del resto ..affari degli adulti . non loro.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> micè , cazzarola, una bella notizia così tanto per no??


ha piovuto, si è rifrescata l'aria.


----------

